# Ideas for cowboy/western portrait shoot



## NJMAN (Sep 21, 2007)

I am scheduled to do a cowboy/western portrait shoot with a male model this weekend, and I was wondering if anyone knows any good websites I can look at to get good ideas for poses and settings/landscapes. Sorry for the short notice. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated! 

NJ


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 21, 2007)

I don't know of any websites, but when you're shooting, don't neglect the fine details. For example, here's a drawing I did of a cowboy that doesn't even show his face or horse  :






Maybe you can have him bring his ropes, saddle, etc and use them for props!


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 21, 2007)

Wow, you are good!  Nice drawing.  We will have access to a horse ranch too.  I just need posing and composition ideas.  I'm pretty excited about doing this.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 21, 2007)

This is a good pose: Link Though I would put more light on his face...

You can also play with the lighting with a cowboy hat, making interesting shadows!

Ooo....take a look at this: http://www.christinahandleystock.com/gallery.php?gid=112


----------



## NJMAN (Sep 21, 2007)

I have seen both of those already, but thanks anyway.


----------



## wildmaven (Sep 21, 2007)

NJMAN said:


> I have seen both of those already, but thanks anyway.


 
Haha...we're probably both using the same search parameters.  Can't wait to see the results. It sounds like such a fun shoot!


----------

